# New to grande Prairie alberta



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi, first time on here, not even sure if anyone can see my post!
We are moving to GP 12th may this year and was wondering if anyone in GP from England


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Are you moving there to meet Brits? 

Sorry, couldn't resist. Sure there are expat Brits in pretty much everywhere and no doubt in Grande Prairie. But why are you asking? Do you want to ask them questions about living in GP? If so, just ask your questions. Others can answer as easily about the similarities/differences from home even if they don't live in GP. 

By the way, GP is not the edge of the world but they say you can see it from there! :eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OldPro said:


> Are you moving there to meet Brits?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. Sure there are expat Brits in pretty much everywhere and no doubt in Grande Prairie. But why are you asking? Do you want to ask them questions about living in GP? If so, just ask your questions. Others can answer as easily about the similarities/differences from home even if they don't live in GP.
> 
> By the way, GP is not the edge of the world but they say you can see it from there! :eyebrows:


I think its a fairly sensible question to ask. Afterall, we all like to find like minded folk, from our own little part of the world - it can be reassuring dont you think???

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Lol. Yeh, it just makes the transition easier. 
Thanks Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo600 said:


> Lol. Yeh, it just makes the transition easier.
> Thanks Jo xx


Of course it does. However, I dont know if we have any expats from the UK who are there on the forum lol.

If you have any questions re the transition tho, feel free to ask. Whatever area they are in, I'm sure they can help with tips and advice 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Lol thanks Jo xx


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Umm, no jojo. If I were going to live in say the UK, I would not be posting to ask, 'any Canadians living in (name of town), UK?' I don't see the 'sense' in it or how a yes answer would 'reassure' anyone of anything. 'We all' do not feel a need to find 'like-minded folk', only some of you do. I would have no real interest in meeting other Canadians if I were moving to the UK. If I bumped into somebody in a pub it might be worth a 10 minute conversation and that's about it. Otherwise, if I were living in the UK (and I have) I want to meet Brits. They are the people who can answer my questions etc.

I might as well post, 'anyone from Toronto(where I grew up) living in Grande Prairie?' No doubt there is, so what? I'm not going to say, 'let's start a club'. I couldn't care less where someone is FROM.

I don't mean to be rude but perhaps that is an indication of a cultural difference between Brits and Canadians. We tend to focus on the now, not the past. You were a Brit, now you are going to be a Canadian. If that isn't your intent, why are you emmigrating? I can tell you this, those who do not integrate do not do well. Your question is in fact a Red Flag in that it is one small negative signal. There are plenty of Brits who emmigrate and then return home when they discover they cannot adapt to 'different'. 

So I'm sorry, but asking 'wondering if anyone in GP from England?' raises a red flag to me. And a response from a Brit living in Malaga where Brit 'enclaves' are notorius for their non-integration, that supports asking your question, would in fact be a total negative to me. If a Malaga Brit approves, it must be bad would be my thinking.

I tell it like I see it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OldPro said:


> Umm, no jojo. If I were going to live in say the UK, I would not be posting to ask, 'any Canadians living in (name of town), UK?' I don't see the 'sense' in it or how a yes answer would 'reassure' anyone of anything. 'We all' do not feel a need to find 'like-minded folk', only some of you do. I would have no real interest in meeting other Canadians if I were moving to the UK. If I bumped into somebody in a pub it might be worth a 10 minute conversation and that's about it. Otherwise, if I were living in the UK (and I have) I want to meet Brits. They are the people who can answer my questions etc.
> 
> I might as well post, 'anyone from Toronto(where I grew up) living in Grande Prairie?' No doubt there is, so what? I'm not going to say, 'let's start a club'. I couldn't care less where someone is FROM.
> 
> ...


Good for you! just remmember that this is a forum for all sorts of people with all sorts of reasons, needs and desires for immigrating. Not just for those who think the same as you do and dont agree with anyone elses thoughts. If you dont agree with what folk want, then dont answer

Jo


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jezz... Am sorry I asked!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo600 said:


> Jezz... Am sorry I asked!!!



Well dont be lol!!! Some folk are a bit set in their ways. We're all different and I and many others will fully understand how you feel. I wish there were some folk on here who come from GP and could talk about it with you and maybe meet you - there might be, but I'm in the UK and know very little about the geography of Canada.

Anyway dont be put off asking any questions - however silly. We've all been new once and we all follow our instincts and desires to make the transition as easy as possible 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks jojo. We move in May my OH boss is from UK and 2 soon to e colleagues, it was for me as to why I was asking - as I'm the one without a job for a spell.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo600 said:


> Thanks jojo. We move in May my OH boss is from UK and 2 soon to e colleagues, it was for me as to why I was asking - as I'm the one without a job for a spell.


I have friends who have moved to Canada and from the start, they loved it. The husband had a job to go to, the wife, like you didnt and was nervous to say the least, but once they had settled in to their new home and he started work, she found lots of friends. he school gates, wives of other employees at her husbands work, neighbours....... 

10 years on, they sadly have split up (amicably), but he still has his job and she has many friends and has started her own business. Neither would ever come back to the UK and their children are now young men with jobs and girlfriends in Canada - so it can be done and it can be good

There! Thats my two-pennyworth lol

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks jojo. I have no children - but I know that would have been a good meeting point - school. I guess I need to get to the dog pRk with muttleys and make friends that way 😁 and go to a keep fit class.. Lol. I know what I have to do, all I was aiming at in my very first post - wast it would be nice to meet others.. Lol x


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok so Grande Prairie is where you're destined for, i'd check out the local newspaper for info, flavor of what its like 'daily herald tribune'. What kind of work are you all going into? Northern Alberta is great for lots of things, just be careful that GP is probably not where you'll stay as its only 60000 large and limited in some ways. Any questions then let me know.


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you. Yeh we going there for OH job may do 12 - 18 months then move down to ontario where most of our friends are. As jobs don't pay very well in Ontario. I work in the motor trade so I'm hoping I can get a job same their, but after 20 years I would like a change but beggars can't be choosers eh.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


jojo600 said:


> Thank you. Yeh we going there for OH job may do 12 - 18 months then move down to ontario where most of our friends are. As jobs don't pay very well in Ontario. I work in the motor trade so I'm hoping I can get a job same their, but after 20 years I would like a change but beggars can't be choosers eh.


I don't live in GP, but have some operations there. If y'all are arriving in May, then you will have the opportunity to enjoy outdoors from start. Summers in Alberta are awesome! Winters not so much.

Depending on ones point of view, GP could be a bit "rough" on the edges and there's tons of "transient" workers. However, local residents are very kind and always willing to engage in conversations. I'm sure there are at least a couple of Britons living there, and you will find them in no time. 

Lastly, if you have some experience and basic common sense, you will find a job real quick. That's in abundance in GP: jobs!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you. Great info - I guess we will be joining the transients for a while. Haha


----------

